# OMG! We've entered the MATRIX!



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/br...nts-women-to-abandon-motherhood-use-artificia

This is craziest thing I've ever heard. This woman's on shrooms!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

After careful reading of the article and some considered thought, I've come to this conclusion:

She's not on 'shrooms. She's an idiot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe she's an idiot on shrooms. I think I've seen this in some sci-Fi movies. It usually leads the human race to the brink of extinction because they eventually can no longer procreate naturally.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW....ummm... errrrr...that's some really scary thinking. I read a lot of the comments underneath, which are mostly from women. Most women covet the ability to carry a life inside.

I remember seeing a poll years ago, If you could change your gender, would you? Overwhelmingly, the answer was no for both genders. I wonder what culture of pain and suffering she was raised in that she feels she can speak for the entire human race.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm with niblique, WOW.....


----------

